# Установка gentoo на неск компьютеров

## SerjVarshavskiy

Поставил gentoo, всё настроил

но ставить и компилить всё заного на другом комп нет желания

поэтому подключил диск со второго компа, загрузился с livecd и скопировал

уже установленную систему

cp -R --preserve=all /mnt/1/* /mnt/2

и тд

в итоге, система на втором комп поднимается,

но сетевые устройства не подымаются, пишет типа перекомпилите ядро или проверте устройства

ядро компилил, а компы 1:1 одинаковые, все железяки 100% эдентичные

ранее были траблы подобные, но при подобном копировании gentoo на др комп вообще ничего не компилировалось потом...

может кто знает в чем трабл или другой метод копировать установленную генту?

----------

## blackbumer

собери ядро через genkernel

и поставь последний udev

проблем с дровами и железяками в этом случае не должно быть

----------

## user11

Наверное, ответ не по существу, но, может, попробовать переткнуть винт? Если работоспособность "переедет" вместе с винтом, то можно попробовать скопировать систему через dd  :Smile:  Если не переедет - подозреваю, все-таки не совсем одинаковое железо. Если не лень, можно попробовать запустить на исходном компе скопированную систему.

----------

## SerjVarshavskiy

железо 1:1 и брали разом

поставил на ночь emerge -e system && emerge -e world

не помогло... копаю дальше

----------

## Angel

При загрузке с live-cd lspci одинаковое оборудование пишет?

Может на складе напутали  :Smile: 

Я переносил так:

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/source

......... /dev/sda1 /mnt/source/boot

.....

cp -ax /mnt/source/* /mnt/destination/

chroot /mnt/destination /bin/bash

grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

ЗЫ

Вчера переставил винт с windows xp на другую тачку. Исходная на чипе nvidia 4 ultra, а новая via k8m890 - загрузился :-0, а обычно от подобного синий экран рисует.

----------

## SerjVarshavskiy

вот вывод lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230 Memory Controller Hub

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6702PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

04:00.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Intel(R) Active Management Technology - SOL (rev 03)

04:00.4 Class 0c07: Intel Corporation 82573E KCS (Active Management) (rev 03)

05:04.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

05:05.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI/PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

для второго:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230 Memory Controller Hub

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6702PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

04:00.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Intel(R) Active Management Technology - SOL (rev 03)

04:00.4 Class 0c07: Intel Corporation 82573E KCS (Active Management) (rev 03)

05:04.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)

05:05.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI/PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

Поставил hdd с первого на второй, ничего не изменилось, похоже скопировалось нормально, причина в другом

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   

> Поставил hdd с первого на второй, ничего не изменилось, похоже скопировалось нормально, причина в другом

 

Тогда причина не в Генте.

----------

## TuLiss

Ну я так ставил на 600 машин разной конфигурации =)

и так:

когда система настроенна и вы в chroot, выйдете отмонтируйте proc и dev, заходите сново в chroot очистете tmp и прочий мусор (например distfiles, лучше его потом как зеркало выложить)

и далее tar cvjpf /backup_stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude backup_stage4.tar.bz2

Далее записаваем на винт, cdrom или еще куда. У меня такой оброззанимает порядком 2.3 gb =) (со всем необходимом)

ну а на другой машине, копируем на чистый винт и распаковываем

tar xvjpf backup_stage4.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo

----------

## lefsha

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> собери ядро через genkernel

 

Зачем????

----------

## _Sir_

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *blackbumer wrote:*   собери ядро через genkernel 
> 
> Зачем????

 Для большей маньячности. Без него -- не круто!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ivanich_

 *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   

> Поставил gentoo, всё настроил
> 
> но ставить и компилить всё заного на другом комп нет желания
> 
> поэтому подключил диск со второго компа, загрузился с livecd и скопировал
> ...

 

У мння была подобная проблема, решилось созданием  :Very Happy:   в корневуха директории sys(которая не скопировалась по понятным причинам), и второе-подлый udev жестко приписал по мак-адресу сетевую компа с которого копировалось в eth0, а вторая была eth1 - и сеть естественно не хотела подыматься.

----------

## ITT_rus

Заранее извиняюсь, если чушь сморожу, сам еще нуб.

Но имхо можно почитать про ccache и распределенную компиляцию  :Smile: 

один к одному не перенесешь (хотя можно написать на дискетке сценарий и основные конф файлы через дискетку переписать) но сам процесс сборки всей байды сильно ускоришь.

----------

## sa10

 *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ядро компилил, а компы 1:1 одинаковые, все железяки 100% эдентичные
> 
> 

 

Макадреса разные небось, а в /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

читаем

```
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:e6:81:dd:5d", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10b7:0x9200 (3c59x)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:04:76:d1:be:f4", NAME="eth1"

```

Удаляем эти строки, можно вообще этот файл удалить 

Можно еще сделать если менялось содержимое файлов в /etc/modules.d (это для случая когда все же какие нибудь устройства разные)

```
modules-update force
```

И перезагружаемся, получаем новый файл 70-persistent-net.rules

----------

